# Opening Weekend Pics or Stories?



## R y a n

How'd everyone do? Any good stories or pics from opening weekend?

Let's hear 'em! 

Ryan


----------



## sodakhunter13

Well, Im stuck here in Sodak and opener isnt until next weekend but I went dove hunting this morning. Ended up with 14 between the 3 of us. Wouldnt you know it that the spot where the doves decoyed the best we put our worst shooter. Oh well, we'll finish em off tonight.


----------



## H2OFOWLN

Terrible!!! The field we had scouted and recieved permission to hunt already had hunters on it when we arrived at 5:30 this morning :******:


----------



## Carbon Express

The same thing happened to us, much to our suprise when is started getting light out we could see the decoys in the field within 200 yrds from us, didn't even see them when we were setting up. The guys had set them up overnight and slept in the vehicle. I was initailly pretty ****** off but the landowner had granted them permission as well. It was a bum deal for both up us sharing the birds, unforunately they were down wind and had most of the shooting. Still a great day saw lot of birds working "mostly their spread" and our group went 3 birds for 3 shots in the birds we had opportunities for.


----------



## rednek

not great but we aleast seen geese.


----------



## slough

I guess we weren't the only ones that got their primary field taken. My buddies got to the field at 3 am and there were already guys there. We still managed 14 for 7 guys in another field, so not bad. Birds flew early and not for long; I think we shot 13 of the 14 in between 7 and 730.


----------



## justinsxc

slough said:


> I guess we weren't the only ones that got their primary field taken. My buddies got to the field at 3 am and there were already guys there. We still managed 14 for 7 guys in another field, so not bad. Birds flew early and not for long; I think we shot 13 of the 14 in between 7 and 730.


Yeah, it was three of us today... and luckily no one got to my spot I found last night with 10 mins of sunlight haha.. but we had an awesome day getting 15 birds between 3 of us. The birds moved for us also at 7-7:30... Didn't see anything after 8:00 when we were putting the decoys away. The birds seemed like they didn't move much at all.. I had a great day though. Still made it back for my cross-country meet .


----------



## Andy Berdan

We did ok this morning but no massacre by any means. Western MN 16 birds 3 bands so that was kinda neat. We are gonna give it a try tommorow morning again so i'll report back.








the blingage!


----------



## ej4prmc

I got my crew into the birds today! :beer: I took three teens ( 1 first timer) and two adults. They pulled their 25 (I never shot) I will post pictures as soon as my friend burns me a CD. We were limited out and still had 150 birds working our spread.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

70 elites had our 20 a little before 7:40
we did our job picked up and got out of there so the people next to us could finally get some geese. :beer: 
Justund hopefully will post up our pics.


----------



## USAlx50

Us three got our 15 by 730  Birds decoyed PERFECTLY. Awesome hunt, they were trying to land on top of us. I was nothing but smiles thinking about how nice the wind was, and boy did it work out nicely. Great start to the season. If only it worked out like that more often.

Pics to come.


----------



## headshot

The weather was horrible here. At least 4 inches of rain fell between 6 and 9am. Northwest wind that was gusting to 55km/h and switching direction a lot Nothing was moving but we managed a pair of monster honkers and a 2 man limit of ducks. The wind caused more trouble than anything but it was a great opener here in Sask. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

My favorites from the day:

I am ready to go daddy:










Getting excited:










A thunderstorm in the distance:










Yup a 20 pounder for sure!! oke:










Helping Bella bring one back:










This one may make 18lbs!! 8)


----------



## R y a n

Leo Porcello said:


> My favorites from the day:
> 
> Yup a 20 pounder for sure!! oke:


Wow Leo

These really made my weekend..

Thanks for sharing them. I'm smiling ear to ear!

Ryan


----------



## glaciallakeslds

heres the pic to go with USAlx50's story. he's got it right on the money. was about as perfect as a guy could ask for on opening day (or any day for that matter). What a blast!


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am glad Ryan! Taking her out changes my whole mindset of hunting, takes me back to my youth days as a hunter, makes my fire burn that much hotter. I have dreamed of these days for so long and I am so happy that the dream came true and I can share it! I know I know that is cheesy but...


----------



## Leo Porcello

glaciallakeslds said:


> heres the pic to go with USAlx50's story. he's got it right on the money. was about as perfect as a guy could ask for on opening day (or any day for that matter). What a blast!


Keep those smiles coming! That is what waterfowling is all about!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper

what was the weather like for most of you guys?


----------



## Joe05785

Well I shot my first goose this weekend. I think we did pretty well. For my first time setting up a goose spread and calling live birds, and hunting with a friend who has never hunted waterfowl, we killed 6 and I was really happy with that. I have to say I got pretty lucky. The first goose I shot had a band and a neck collar on it!!!


----------



## griffman

R y a n said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites from the day:
> 
> Yup a 20 pounder for sure!! oke:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Leo
> 
> These really made my weekend..
> 
> Thanks for sharing them. I'm smiling ear to ear!
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

I'm with Ryan on this one! Great story Leo, and what a beautiful little girl! Enjoy her, they don't stay little very long!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Nice job, looks and sounds like some fun hunts! And Joe05785 saying you got pretty lucky on your first bird might just be a little bit of an understatement. :wink:

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## ijjm8541

my dad and i had our ten bird limit by 7:50, lots of smaller flocks. We had 8 in the first half an hour. Some worked into the hole perfect and a couple of the bigger flocks tried landing off to the right. There wasn't much wind and what there was kept switching directions. There were quite a few hunters in the area, and some of the birds we worked into the spread were already shot at. thats why there is still no substitution for a well layed out spread of ffd's. The birds still came in without hesitating, it doesn't hurt being mostly dumb juvi's though. 6 juvis and 4 adults, pics to come


----------



## USAlx50

Nice bird Joe! That is just slightly lucky.

Leo, those are some great pictures! Nice decoys too 8)

the weather for us was sunny with a perfect wind for decoying honks.. I'm not great at estimating wind speeds but id say 20 MPH..


----------



## bandman

One band in the bunch. I was still trying to get the real-snow off my blind from last year and about had the first goose land in one of the fullbody bags.
Nice work to all of the above!


----------



## huntingdude16

Great pics everyone. Can't wait to get me some shooting like that.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7

We got our 3 man limit by 7:50. Even though when we got to our original field some guys had camped there. So we moved to our back up field that we thought wouldnt be very good. But it payed off. I didnt believe the ducks i saw. We had mallards landing in our decoys continuosly throughout the morning


----------



## ndgooseslayer

Leo Porcello said:


> My favorites from the day:
> 
> I am ready to go daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting excited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thunderstorm in the distance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup a 20 pounder for sure!! oke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helping Bella bring one back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one may make 18lbs!! 8)


Are they harvesting soybeans up your way already???


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Is she single????
Na .. im kidding.
First goose with a neck caller is crazy and so so unfair. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallard_molester

how old is your little girl, mine is only 20 months, i cant wait for a few more years so i can take her out nice pics guys, one more week for me


----------



## universitywaterfowler

I have a niece thats 13, but my sis wont let me bring her out. 
Its so fun bringing the little ones out, watch them fall in love with hunting right in front of your eyes.


----------



## Leo Porcello

She is five.

Those are peas not soybeans.

I started taking her at 3. Brought my 4 year old daughter on her first hunt tonight. The two of them were a hand full. :lol:


----------



## Quacker Wacker

I live in South Dakota, and some friends said there grandpa had some land that they have been seeing geese on and they said they had never been goose hunting. So i went for the heck of it and the first morning we set dekes in wheat and before sunrise heard quite a few cluking. When it got light nothing flew. at about 7:20 we say a flock in the distance fly up and then land so we went and jumped them getting the only four we got. Although we got four, it was nice to get out again and introduce them to waterfowling. Good Luck to Everyone!


----------



## northerngoosehunter

Quacker Wacker said:


> I live in South Dakota, and some friends said there grandpa had some land that they have been seeing geese on and they said they had never been goose hunting. So i went for the heck of it and the first morning we set dekes in wheat and before sunrise heard quite a few cluking. When it got light nothing flew. at about 7:20 we say a flock in the distance fly up and then land so we went and jumped them getting the only four we got. Although we got four, it was nice to get out again and introduce them to waterfowling. Good Luck to Everyone!


ummm the season in South Dakota doesnt start until Sept 8th, either you may want to explain you were hunting in Nodak or else delete your post ASAP.


----------



## mallardhunter

:withstupid: holy cow.....


----------



## hunter121390

nice pics. havent seen many geese. saw thousands of ducks pile into the field we were hunting, right in front of us this morning right at sunrise. never seen anything like it before. 1000s of ducks flying around where we were sitting, n dropping into the field and our decoys, not caring that we were standing like right in the open at the time. beautiful. but if only they were geese


----------



## shooteminthelips

One man limit from this morning. Two bands that were shot were also last 5 digits, 42206 and 42207. Had three on the ground last flock that came in was a flock of 12, all banded, 2 didn't survive. Let me tell you that was one happy labrador. Keep the pictures coming. Everyones are awesome.


----------



## Cupped Honkers

Leo, those are awesome pics, I had the biggest smile on my face I have had in a long time. I think we should all take a step back and realize the little things that make hunts successful other than just harvesting geese. Thanks a bunch for sharing with us!!

I was out with my 7.5 month old lab this weekend and the people I was with wanted nothing to do with helping me train my dog and they were just obsessed with killing as many geese as they could even though I found the field and invited them. Very disappointing when you ask them to shoot one goose out of a flock and they cut 7. Very confusing for such a young dog. Pretty sad for people who have killed 100's of geese in their life.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

northerngoosehunter said:


> Quacker Wacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in South Dakota, and some friends said there grandpa had some land that they have been seeing geese on and they said they had never been goose hunting. So i went for the heck of it and the first morning we set dekes in wheat and before sunrise heard quite a few cluking. When it got light nothing flew. at about 7:20 we say a flock in the distance fly up and then land so we went and jumped them getting the only four we got. Although we got four, it was nice to get out again and introduce them to waterfowling. Good Luck to Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ummm the season in South Dakota doesnt start until Sept 8th, either you may want to explain you were hunting in Nodak or else delete your post ASAP.
Click to expand...

Sorry i meant to sya i live in South Dakota and they had land in Minnesota. We hunted in Minnesota and there werent that many but enough to have a little fun. We hunted about 20 miles from Marshall.


----------



## Vandy

We went out on Sat Morning and shot 18. Charlie had scouted the field and secured permission. Sat morning the field was posted only to find out we got the ok from the farmer who works the ground but didnt own it. The owner, his son and nephew showed up. Luckily we combined forces/created friendships and shot some birds. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Vandy

We didnt hunt yesterday but made it out for a Labor Day hunt. Charlie and I scratched out 5 birds and should of had 6 but I forgot to reload my gun and missed out in a honk at 10 yards while charlie was out exploring. The highlight of the day was shooting a band!!! It is an old style advise band so it will be interesting to see where it is from.

BTW congrads Joe. did it have a regular band or a folded over crimp band? I have seen other hunt picsfrom Sota with with blue collars.

Here is todays pics









the band


----------



## ND decoy

Great pictures Leo.

My daughter is 5 also and she scolded me because we couldn't go hunting this weekend.


----------



## QuackerStacker

I GIVE UP

Friday night

Trailor- Check
Guns-check
shells-Check
Field with birds-check
calls-check
blinds-check

Saturday-Showing up to the field to realize my buddy for got to put all his decoys in the trailor- PI$$ED Me off didnt even hunt 
Saturday night- Set up 3 guys in the field next to us are dove hunting birds wouldnt come close to our field with all the shooting

Sunday- woke up late show up at new field to find someone else has permission they refussed to set up with us so we still sat up shot 8 birds had 12 more to go and the other guys decide to start sky busting them at about 500 yards PI$$ED Me off 
Sunday night- Had to go get fitted for my suit for a wedding my buddies went out and limited in a half hour

Monday- went out started my truck ran back inside to grab my coffee come back out locked my keys in my truck with it running. - DIDNT EVEN CARE ABOUT LIFE AT THIS POINT grabbed my 3 iron of out my golf bag broke my window. showed up at the field finally had one to our selves got set up and we shot 14 even tho it wasnt all that bad i am disqusted with this season already SOMEONE SEND ME A SIGN IT WILL GET BETTER lol


----------



## diver_sniper

JUDGEment day is near!

Though no one claims to have actually witnessed him, the unnamed man who roams the North Dakota plains during early September seems to have surfaced again. Hunters in the area claim that when they return to their trucks after hunting in the morning there are notes and pictures attached to their windshields. The notes read, "Smile big for the Chop-master! Cluck Cluck Mooooan! The Judge will be watching you!" The photo appears as follows:










Again, no one has actually seen this man. They claim he, his Judge full body goose decoy, and his Big River goose flute silently sneak through corn fields and tree lines to plant these clues. He also aparently kills a lot of geese. Authorities will be on high alert out for the next 12 days.


----------



## diver_sniper

Ok, all kidding aside, good weekend.

Two guys are missing from this picture.








All worn out.








Loafing pond hunt... so so


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Went out on Sunday morning, set all the deeks, we were in the perfect spot, we were really excited, my buddy went and hid the truck and walked back. I asked him for my calls...... and he was like ahhhh checking the pockets..... umm.... I think they fell out. So yeah we didn't have calls, and still shot 9. This was a day after loosing a $190 pair of sunglasses sneeking on a deer. AHHH what a expensive weekend.

Here's some pics. I found out a few minutes ago that our pics from sun. night and this morning didn't turn out. Must have got dirt in the lens. AHHH makes me mad!

























The birds in our pit!


----------



## twopopper

Price of gas for scouting-$150.00
Price of shot gun shells-$65.00
Price of new layout blind-$180.00

One goose in the freezer-PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4

got to out field saturday morning at about 1 in the morning and set up taking our time making everything perfect. got it all done about 4 so we went and parked the truck for a bit. 15 mins b4 shooting time we wake up to someone getting into the field and setting up decoys 30 yards from us... we go out and talk to them and they say they couldnt see our decoys when it was pretty much a pure clear sky that night and we could see them from over 150 yards away... and then all they said was well i guess we'll see how the cookie crumbles when we were the ones that slept out there and they come 15 mins before sun up... :******:

any ways when the geese started coming we got 10 n they got 3. we decided to pick up when the geese were still moving just to make them mad because we were so ******. saturday we got 11 birds.


----------



## mshutt

Ha diver, do you have your eyes closed in the first pic? To me that looks fricken hilarious cause you look like a total nerd with the glasses and eyes closed 

17 geese in 3 days around where i live...

our hunting party did the best out of like 10 other hunting parties it was crazy.

opening day, 1 of my freinds set up right at dark friday night when the geese left the field, then at 5:30 two other groups set up 100 yds from there spread!

The night before around 200 geese were in the field, only a grand total of 5 died!

so overall, im a lot happier then the rest of the poor losers that got less then 10 the entire weekend :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

Seems like there have been a lot of issues with people competing for fields so far... Really is a shame when the anxiety of getting a field to hunt gets in the way of the fun.


----------



## Catman76

I went on my first ever hunt with my brother and a friend on the 1st. We hunted on the New River in West Virginia. Plan had been to boat up Bluestone Lake to a wildlife management area, but the engine wouldnt start. We drove up to the wildlife management area, and hunted on foot. There was hundreds of geese feeding in the river bed. The three of us stalked up on a group of 30 or so near sunset. Me and our friend took a position downstream and my brother upstream. He didnt get in place in time before the flock spooked. I shot first as they took off from the water. Two with one shot. My friend shot next and killed one. It was getting dark by the time we self retrived. Two of the three had leg bands. I was so stoked to take two geese on my first hunt. Cant wait to go back.


----------



## Scatterwood

diver_sniper said:


> JUDGEment day is near!
> 
> Though no one claims to have actually witnessed him, the unnamed man who roams the North Dakota plains during early September seems to have surfaced again. Hunters in the area claim that when they return to their trucks after hunting in the morning there are notes and pictures attached to their windshields. The notes read, "Smile big for the Chop-master! Cluck Cluck Mooooan! The Judge will be watching you!" The photo appears as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no one has actually seen this man. They claim he, his Judge full body goose decoy, and his Big River goose flute silently sneak through corn fields and tree lines to plant these clues. He also aparently kills a lot of geese. Authorities will be on high alert out for the next 12 days.


Anyone that knows Flambeau knows that is a Persuader not a Judge. Get with the program. :wink:


----------



## MRN

Leo (Porkchop)

Those are the best pictures on this entire site!! You had the best hunt of the weekend before the birds even started flying. Those photos should be on the front page of the site!

You know my perspective in the rest of the "hero" pictures.

M.


----------



## diver_sniper

Scatterwood said:


> Anyone that knows Flambeau knows that is a Persuader not a Judge. Get with the program. :wink:


Busted! I won't lie a feel a little bit ashamed that I got that wrong. Just use your imagination


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pretty slow for our group. Geese wouldn't return to their feeding fields the following mornings so it was always a traffic run. We had 10 spots scouted for the opener and ended up hunting a field that was found at the last minute. Came back the next day and every other spot got hunted...crazy!

I am amazed at the things we've witnessed the past 2 years while hunting Central ND, and the distances people will go to shoot geese. Guys posting fields that aren't theirs, guys posting section lines where the geese are feeding, guys in their boats driving up and down the McClusky Canal shooting at geese on the water, etc. But all in all it's hunting and it sure beat work. We even ended the weekend out fishing last night and watched a killer sundown with a Silver Bullet. Good times. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

MRN said:


> Leo (Porkchop)
> 
> Those are the best pictures on this entire site!! You had the best hunt of the weekend before the birds even started flying. Those photos should be on the front page of the site!
> 
> You know my perspective in the rest of the "hero" pictures.
> 
> M.


Thank you MRN that means a lot!

As much joy as that day brought me I am sad to say that it was my Black Lab Bella's last hunt. She passed this morning.  The picture of Marcellina holding the canada's neck while Bella is carryng it was her last retrieve. It will always be a bittersweet memory!

I am so lost right now...


----------



## DuckBuster

Sorry to hear that Chopper. It's gotta be tough to go from such a high to such a low. Hang in there....


----------



## Maverick

Man...Sorry to hear of the loss Leo!!!!! From what I read of her she was 1 in a million!!!


----------



## tumblebuck

Leo Porcello said:


> As much joy as that day brought me I am sad to say that it was my Black Lab Bella's last hunt. She passed this morning.  The picture of Marcellina holding the canada's neck while Bella is carryng it was her last retrieve. It will always be a bittersweet memory!
> 
> I am so lost right now...


 

What happened???!!! She looks healthy in the photos!

So sorry to hear. I dread the day I have to say the same.


----------



## R y a n

Leo Porcello said:


> MRN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leo (Porkchop)
> 
> Those are the best pictures on this entire site!! You had the best hunt of the weekend before the birds even started flying. Those photos should be on the front page of the site!
> 
> You know my perspective in the rest of the "hero" pictures.
> 
> M.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MRN that means a lot!
> 
> As much joy as that day brought me I am sad to say that it was my Black Lab Bella's last hunt. She passed this morning.  The picture of Marcellina holding the canada's neck while Bella is carryng it was her last retrieve. It will always be a bittersweet memory!
> 
> I am so lost right now...
Click to expand...

LEO! no! Ohh man... my hugest condolensces to you and your family right now

Words can't express the depth of emotion everyone in your family must feel.

Everyone here knows that Bella went out the way we all would want to go. She was doing exactly what she loved doing best, and she did it with all of your family in tow, and to top it off you have a pic of her during one of her finest moments with your daughter.

May she rest in peace in that great doggie heaven in the sky ...


----------



## diver_sniper

PC, I'm so sorry to hear that 

How old was she? Was it unexpected? Like tumblebuck said, she looks really good in the photo. So sorry again.


----------



## jgat

Ooh man, that is so sad. I think the picture of her last retrieve will be a special one for you for the rest of your life. Our thoughts and prayers are with you bud.


----------



## snowbus

Leo....my thoughts are also with you this week. The picture of your dog with your daughter speaks volumes and portrays joy! You'll shed some tears, but that picture will provide a life-time of memories. Take care - Tim.


----------



## USAlx50

Thats horrible Leo! I know i'm more pumped to have my dog back then anything right now and would be lost if I didn't have him this season.

I'm seen a couple great pics of bella on here, I'm sure you've got a lot of good memories. Dont know what else to say...


----------



## universitywaterfowler

:idiot:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

University,

I would probably leave the sight now, you are going to get alot of hate mail after that comment.

The guy just lost his best friend, and you are saying that :evil:

Back on topic.
Leo, My deepest condolences.

I must say that is the hunt I would love to have be my last hunt with my dog!

You got some great pics and some awsome memories. 
Hang in there. If you need any help finding a dog I am sure someone on here has one.


----------



## BeekBuster

Im sorry to hear about your dog, and also for everyone that didnt get to hunt opening morning. Im in the same boat, had a great spot on a lake (large pond to me) along with permission and was just about to set decoys and seen a truck pull up and park next to ours so we sent a guy back to see what the deal was, and it was the owners cousin he tells us we cant hunt out there and he reported our plates. Well he was hunting a feild fairly close to it with a doz. oversized shells. Anyway we drive around and scout for a bit come back to see our spot with 100 geese in it and its 8:00 now we drive past there feild and they had already picked up and left... :******: 
Anyway we finally hunted on sun., on our lake our cabin is on and got 5 with 1 band. ill try and post some pics.


----------



## Leo Porcello

University I think maybe the best thing for you is to have your hands broken so you can't type crap anymore.

Sorry Chris for the above but you have warned this kid about his posts and he just struck a nerve.

To everyone else thank you. It was kind of sudden but she started giving signs about 7 days ago. Brought to the vet and called the vet a couple times with updates and for advice. She had a bunch of blood tests and stuff. But the last 2.5 days she went downhill fast and last night I knew if I did not stay with her she may go. We as soon as I left the room she left us she was probably going to get surgery today.


----------



## tumblebuck

universitywaterfowler said:


> Well I hate to break the news to ya boys, but all your dogs are going to die.
> Along with all of us, sad... sure. This isn't the time or place for that discussion though.
> Look at it as a new opportunity to train and hunt with a new dog.
> Get yourself a new dog and jump right in to training it, you will fall in love all over again.
> I hope we can get into some bands maybe even a collar this year. Hoping the birds start getting pushed down soon, they are running scared with all these hunters around.


Only someone who has never owned their own dog would say that.

We know they are going to die the moment we look into their eyes and smell the puppy breath. We are grateful for the short time that they are with us. That doesn't make it any less tragic when it happens.

Until you have personally owned, trained, and spent hours in the field with a dog will you know the bond that exists between a hunter and their four-legged companion. I suggest you shut up until you do.


----------



## R y a n

universitywaterfowler said:


> Well I hate to break the news to ya boys, but all your dogs are going to die.
> Along with all of us, sad... sure. This isn't the time or place for that discussion though.
> Look at it as a new opportunity to train and hunt with a new dog.
> Get yourself a new dog and jump right in to training it, you will fall in love all over again.


What's the deal ? A guy loses his dog and you say this? :eyeroll: The youth of this world never cease to amaze me.

Expect a PM.

Ryan


----------



## greenwinger_13

I hope to god I don't know this universitywaterfowler character because after reading some of his other posts... its confirmed *xxx xxx *.. If he was my friend i wouldn't hunt with him because he isn't really that cool and .... *xxx xxxx*

*edited by Ryan*
*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html*

.


----------



## R y a n

OK guys.. I think UniversityWaterfowler got the point. I sent him a PM discussing that post. He'll respond to this thread shortly about his foolish comments.

We don't need to take this any further at this point. No more public comments please about the nature of that post of his.... take those comments to PM's.

This topic is about to get locked, and it soon will unless we get back on track.

Ryan


----------



## MRN

Leo,

Oh man - that's a tough one. The first day of early goose (3 years ago) was also the last hunt of my dog - Kate. It leaves you all sorts of sore and lonely.

But, man, that is a GREAT picture! I wish I had taken more.

M.


----------



## ND decoy

Leo-

Sorry to hear about the lose of your hunting partner. I am sure this is very hard for your daughter. Like I said in my earlier post my daughter is 5 years old too and I also have a lab that is 13 and I know that his time is drawing short too and every time that I think about it, I know that explaning it to her is going to be the hardest part.

It's always hard to go into a new season with out a dog but losing one right as the season starts has got to be worse. Keep your head up.


----------



## GW

I'd like to chime in here, too. Leo, I don't know you, and probably will never meet you, but I think all waterfowlers with dogs share a common bond...you have my condolences. I wish you and your family the best. 
Those are some great pics of your little girl. I snapped a couple of my two year old boy fishing with me the other night...priceless.
Greg


----------



## dblkluk

> Well I hate to break the news to ya boys, but all your dogs are going to die.
> Along with all of us, sad... sure. This isn't the time or place for that discussion though.
> Look at it as a new opportunity to train and hunt with a new dog.
> Get yourself a new dog and jump right in to training it, you will fall in love all over again


ATTENTION NODAK MEMBERS..Due the comments university has posted in this thread his pm box will be filling fast.
Instead of sending the usual impersonal private message via the internet, I highly encourage you to visit Cabelas in East Grand Forks. Go to the call counter and ask for Brett. This way you can voice your opinions in person..... 
Looking forward to meeting you university..... :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper

Oh boy


----------



## USAlx50

University-

I am willing to bet you have never owned your OWN dog. You know, one that you buy, feed, regularly pay the vet bills on. It is different then when your parents own a dog and you enjoy its company at your convenience.

Go through the process of chasing it around the house as a puppy picking up its $hit and piss. Wash your sheets constantly because the damn thing gets em full of hair. Spend time almost every day of the week training it. Have those times when you feel helpless that your dog will become what you hope for it in the field. Do everything in your power to not lose your temper as knuckelhead gives you fits. Then that first hunt comes along where the dog just gets it and starts doing everything in its power to pick up birds FOR YOU. That dog will work itself to death working through the elements for you. That feeling is undescribable. All the hours and thousands of $$ put into your companion seems like nothing. But hey, write it off as "just a dog" if it makes you feel better.

If my dog died and you said that to my face the $hit would hit the fan.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

WOW IT REALLY WASN'T MEANT LIKE THAT
IT WAS MEANT TO SAY ITS A REALLY SAD MOMENT, HOWEVER CHRIS HAS WARNED US ABOUT NOT STAYING ON TOPIC.
I know how horrible it is to lose a dog, or long time pet for that matter. 
It was more to say sorry, and we need to stay on topic so the thread doesn't get locked.

HOWEVER, I APOLOGIZE IF IT CAME OFF WRONG, I REALLY DIDN'T MEAN IT TO BE ANY TYPE OF OFFENSIVE.
AND I WILL KEEP OFF POSTING FOR A WHILE, AND JUST READ WHAT YOU BOYS HAVE TO SAY.
AGAIN DIDN'T MEAN IT TO BE A BAD THING, SORRY IF IT CAME OFF THAT WAY.


----------



## ND decoy

Lets not string this kid up just yet. Maybe he was typing faster than his brain was thinking and it wasn't suppossed to come out like that. Or some thing like that.

Hopefully that is the case...


----------



## dblkluk

> Lets not string this kid up just yet. Maybe he was typing faster than his brain was thinking and it wasn't suppossed to come out like that. Or some thing like that.





> But if what you wrote is exactly what you meant, than your a real dick


If that is the case, there's a neat little feature that allows you to edit your post..
I'm voting for the second option..


----------



## universitywaterfowler

tumblebuck put it how I should have.
I was trying to show a positive, or a less horrible side, and say hey now you get to train a new puppy, and keep the cycle of great hunting dogs going.
SORRY, 
bye


----------



## goosebusters

Leo, I feel incredibly awful about your loss, and I dread the day my perfect little springer retrieves her last cackler or pheasant. Last weekend immortalizing a Nodak Hero we took some Leo-Smiling pictures with our 4-man limit of birds, hope it can cheer you up a little bud!!










I know we didn't get the smile as closely as Diver, but at least we got all the guys on board!!


----------



## goosebusters

By the way Leo, if you do get into town for the Delta Banquet I will give you a big old Man Hug. I also want to know if you are going to be hanging around in town overnight, possibly poke at a few refuge honks!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks guys for getting back on topic I would have hated to see this tread get locked!

Great pics keep them coming!

Leo, have you gotten that picture of your daughter and best friend blown up yet. That Picture would be a great livingroom art piece!


----------



## diver_sniper

:lol: GB, you're gettin close. Gotta get it lookin just a little more genuine though. Mine needs work too!


----------



## diver_sniper

I'm out of hunting pictures to share, but here's a neat one I got during a scouting trip last week.


----------



## Almomatic

goosebusters said:


> By the way Leo, if you do get into town for the Delta Banquet I will give you a big old Man Hug.


He will too!!!!!


----------



## PJ

Joe05785 said:


> Well I shot my first goose this weekend. I think we did pretty well. For my first time setting up a goose spread and calling live birds, and hunting with a friend who has never hunted waterfowl, we killed 6 and I was really happy with that. I have to say I got pretty lucky. The first goose I shot had a band and a neck collar on it!!!


How many neck collars do you guys think were shot in Nodak on opening weekend? Probably just this one?


----------



## HonkerExpress

how do I post a picture up on here? lol.


----------



## USSapper

Great to see you guys are doing well, love to read up on the details of your hunts every weekend. Sorry about your loss PC, my lab just turned 10 over the summer and will be 11 by the time I get back, the feeling I have knowing that he may not be able to hunt when I get home is undescribable but we'll take every day in stride that we do have together


----------



## Commando

Sorry to hear of your loss Leo. I just spread the ashes of my 12-year old black lab this past weekend at her favorite hunting spots and it was really tough. Had to put her down about a month ago and it still hurts but it does get easier. Hang in there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Wow Leo, so tragic. Hang in there man! I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## jgat

Well, I guess it isn't opening weekend anymore, but I finally connected today. Found a field that was holding more than just one flock of birds and they came in hard! What a beauitful morning.


----------



## james.hunter

wow great pictures, very clear. What kind of dog is that ? I think its a lab but just wondering. Looks like a really good dog very strong and a nice coat. :beer:


----------



## jgat

Thanks. She's a Golden Retriever.


----------



## HonkerExpress

four of us went out again this morning in the rain, and we spanked another 20 birds, lol. Was awesome, only heard about 4 other shots, can't wait to do it again tomorrow morning, lmao. :sniper:


----------



## R y a n

Great pics man!

So they were coming off water to go sit out in semi tall grass next to cattle?


----------



## james.hunter

well she is a very good looking dog. How old is she?


----------



## jgat

Thanks! She is 3 years old. Watching her hunt is the best part of being out. The birds have like a daytime roost on a pasture pond about 3/4 miles away. Finally this week there were about 200 birds in there from time to time. Around here we don't have any wheat, barley or pea fields, it is all corn, beans, or hay, and very little of it is picked yet. The field used to be an elk farm (hence the tall fence) but now they have cattle in there. I spotted the birds just kind of loafing and feeding in the field early in the week and was able to get permission. Luckily I could shut the gate on the pen I was in to keep them out while I was hunting. The birds were coming in about 6 inches over the fence. It was awesome to watch.


----------



## james.hunter

i bet that was some up close in your face shooting. And i bet your dog was happy and tired at the end of the day. :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4

Carbon Express said:


> The same thing happened to us, much to our suprise when is started getting light out we could see the decoys in the field within 200 yrds from us, didn't even see them when we were setting up. The guys had set them up overnight and slept in the vehicle. I was initailly pretty ticked off but the landowner had granted them permission as well. It was a bum deal for both up us sharing the birds, unforunately they were down wind and had most of the shooting. Still a great day saw lot of birds working "mostly their spread" and our group went 3 birds for 3 shots in the birds we had opportunities for.


you the guys that set up by sheldon right next to us?


----------



## goosebusters

jgat said:


> Thanks! She is 3 years old. Watching her hunt is the best part of being out. The birds have like a daytime roost on a pasture pond about 3/4 miles away. Finally this week there were about 200 birds in there from time to time. Around here we don't have any wheat, barley or pea fields, it is all corn, beans, or hay, and very little of it is picked yet. The field used to be an elk farm (hence the tall fence) but now they have cattle in there. I spotted the birds just kind of loafing and feeding in the field early in the week and was able to get permission. Luckily I could shut the gate on the pen I was in to keep them out while I was hunting. They birds were coming in about 6 inches over the fence. It was awesome to watch.


I've heard of whitetails and elk, even buffalo. But high fence hunting for geese!?! Have you heard of fair chase?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bandman

Leo (PC):
Been busy working outta town, hunting, and moving so I haven't been around the computer at all. Very saddening news and I send my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## sodakfop

Leo Sorry to hear about your dog. My "puppy" is about 9 and just 4 months older than my son. They are inseparable. The dog has been a great pet, and (depending on the day) a huge help in the field (other days he is a blockhead.) His hips are bothering him, and I dread the day that I will be going through what you are. He is a member of our family (although the only one whose goal in life is to sleep more today than yesterday.) The very thought of losing him saddens me.


----------



## jgat

goosebusters said:


> I've heard of whitetails and elk, even buffalo. But high fence hunting for geese!?! Have you heard of fair chase?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


  LOL
I need all the help I can get!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Opening day picture, just figured out how to load pictures up, lol. 20 birds in under an hour, awesome time.


----------



## jwdinius1

leo sorry to hear the loss, i cant imagine what it is like, i am a first time dog owner and just watched my gf shoot her first goose of her life and then my 14 month old choc. lab retrieved that as his frist goose retrieve. so good luck to ya :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

jwdinius1 said:


> leo sorry to hear the loss, i cant imagine what it is like, i am a first time dog owner and just watched my gf shoot her first goose of her life and then my 14 month old choc. lab retrieved that as his frist goose retrieve. so good luck to ya :beer:


I appreciate it! Take tons of pictures of him in the field!


----------



## wallmounter

Saturday's hunt, 3 guys 11 birrds (one shy of our limit of 12 since one guy has 8 in the freezer). All in all good hunt.


----------

